# just musing......how "dressed up" do you get to sell soap?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

my market is downtown and a lot of the vendors dress fairly nicely.
For example today I was in stockings and heels, gray wool skirt, plum sleeveless sweater and black velvet blazer.
I uusually wear a skirt/sweater or skirt/top/blazer.
My summer market is quite casual, I usually wear a denim skirt, dressy sandals, and a cool blouse.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Haa!! I own maybe 5 dresses  My stores (which is only the initial sale or a call back, I don't stock stores, they stock my mailed products, get me in boots, new jeans, silk shirt with a blazer, summer just a cute button up suit shirt.

Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I dress up and wear Makeup! : ) I hate's makeup!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in Northwest WA, we invented that "grunge" phase remember? :blush2 what a yucky thing that was! Needless to say we keep it casual here. Even at shows a pair of nice jeans and a nice casual top will do. I haven't plenty of dresses and skirts and am glad NOT to wear them to sell soap! I suppose I Bridal or other upscale show would be different.

I do wear make-up cause I think the three most important looks things are smelling good, having soft well manicured hands (as nice as a gardener/goatherd can do make them look!), and having your skin look nice.

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Depends on where I am selling, if at the farmers market, I wear bibs with goats embroidered on them.. and a goat apron with money pockets.. People love this, they stop to ask if I really do milk my own goats
At show, nice jeans, nice shirt, makeup and clean skin etc.. Depends on the show too.. Anyone ever try selling their soap at one of farmers tractor meets.. Farm flea markets type things, believe me it usually sells well there, becasue you have a bunch of farmers looking at old tractor parts with bored wives with them, those ladies will run over to see you and spend money... Try it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

> Anyone ever try selling their soap at one of farmers tractor meets


I have had people ask me to do this for the wives, just like Barbara said. The farm shows I have looked at have super high booth fees though, like $300+ :faint I was told to ask for a special fee. I might try it this year if I have time.

In the Fall/winter I wear Jeans, cute top or sweater and boots. In Spring/Summer I wear jeans or a skirt, cute top or tee, and sandals. I also do my hair and make up.


----------

